# Palm civet owners



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

hi all me and my girlfriend are looking at getting an african palm civet, we saw one for sale in our local rep shop for £895 and wondered what they go for else where? whoevers got one can we see a pic please and any advice is helpfull. thanks in advance.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Wenever I've seen the. They've been around 500-600 quid don't think there availble very often tho which shops selling it?Pm if u don't wanna post im intersted in a shop which sells exotic mammals so I can see what they can source for me thanks.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

your inbox is full


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Deleted messages now, and thanks it won't be for 6mnths to a year though.


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

liam.b said:


> hi all me and my girlfriend are looking at getting an african palm civet, we saw one for sale in our local rep shop for £895 and wondered what they go for else where? whoevers got one can we see a pic please and any advice is helpfull. thanks in advance.


I think it is very unlikely to be one of the African Civets. More likely the Common Palm Civet or Toddy Cat (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus) from South East Asia.

That price tag is a little steep though not outrageously so - especially if it is hand-reared. I bought a pair much cheaper than this but have seen hand-reareds going for much more.

Easy to keep (uncomplicated diet, require some heating during winter if kept outdoors, they don't dig or gnaw) but you'll need a large cage as they are very active indeed at night time. Very bad-tempered during the day time.


----------

